# New compressor



## Colten Edwards (Aug 16, 2020)

Well, I  broke down and purchased a new to me 80 gal compressor. When I found the ad on facebook, it was described as having a 3-phase motor. No problem, pull the motor off the old 60 gal compressor and I'm good to go. When I arrived to pick it up, I'm looking at the cord before he plugged it in, and it didn't look like no 3 phase plugin I was aware of, but I don't say anything. Even when he goes to show me it working and it won't. Something about the 3 phase breaker up on the pole blowing out or some nonsense. Load it up and haul it home and finally get a chance to unload it today by hand, without a bobcat. Definitely not something I would want todo everyday.  Finally wrestle it into it's new home and I start looking at the wiring on the motor and realize, this is not 3 phase. it's single. Run to princess auto to purchase another 220v welding extension cord so I can test out my theory. Sure enough, plug it in and it starts immediately and pumps upto 120psi in the tank.  SCORE. Old compressor now has the option of selling with or without the motor.


----------



## Chicken lights (Aug 16, 2020)

Sweet!! Nice upgrade, you’ll like that for sure


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 16, 2020)

what a great score!


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 16, 2020)

Decent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

